# New owner and new to forum



## CoachJoe (May 16, 2012)

Greetings everyone!

Just became the owner of a Shubaura SP1540 yesterday and now to this web forum. Wanted to introduce my self...
My name is Joe, I live in Cocoa FL and bought the tractor to do some landscaping tasks here and at some property in TN. I know I'm going to have a bunch of questions when it comes to owning and maintaining this tractor, so any advice or tips are certainly welcome.

Best Regards!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard CoachJoe! I'm sure there are lots of tractor people around here that would be more than glad to help out. Not sure if you had posted a picture, just got the old "X" in the box in your post. Now some of us are thinking you got like an Outback with big back tires!!:lmao: Don't be shy and show us your tractor.
Cheers and have fun on the site here.


----------

